# gavión



## Huarmi

Hi one and all!

Can anyone help me with the translation of the word gavión?  The sentence is
§ Trinchos transversales en gavión
 
Thanks!
 
Huarmi


----------



## diegodbs

Huarmi said:
			
		

> Hi one and all!
> 
> Can anyone help me with the translation of the word gavión? The sentence is
> § Trinchos transversales en gavión
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Huarmi


 
¿A qué contexto pertenecen estas palabras? No sé qué es un trincho ni un gavión.


----------



## Huarmi

Thanks!  It pertains to the construction of 'trampas de sedimentacion" en una mina.  Con el uso de canales con trinchos o represas transversales construido de madera o en gavion.

Trinchos estoy entendiendo como "trenches" porque no hay otra palabra que se puede entender en el contexto.  Es para que el material decanta de la escorrentia. 

Si se entiende mi espanol??????????  Thanks!
Huarmi


----------



## Orgullomoore

"Trench" se dice "zanja"


----------



## Ilmo

gavión significa, salvo un ave similar a la gaviota pero más grande, tambien lo siguiente:
*2* Cesta grande de mimbre o alambre, rellena de tierra o piedra, que se emplea como defensa en fortificaciones, construcciones hidráulicas, etc.


----------



## Orgullomoore

Pues el ave se dice "Great Black-backed Gull"


----------



## Huarmi

Gracias Ilmo! La segunda definicion es lo que estoy buscando!!!!!!  Sabes una palabra en ingles???????  

Gracias!
Huarmi


----------



## DaleC

"Gabion" en ingles, de la italiana "gabbione". 



			
				Huarmi said:
			
		

> Thanks! It pertains to the construction of 'trampas de sedimentacion" en una mina. Con el uso de canales con trinchos o represas transversales construido de madera o en gavion.
> 
> Trinchos estoy entendiendo como "trenches" porque no hay otra palabra que se puede entender en el contexto. Es para que el material decanta de la escorrentia.
> 
> Si se entiende mi espanol??????????  Thanks!
> Huarmi


----------



## fsabroso

Hi,

So, Gavion could means "framework"


----------



## Ilmo

Creo que DaleC dio en clavo. Según mi diccionario, la palabra "gabion" inglesa se traduce "cestón" que tiene como segunda definición la misma que "gavión", es decir
_*2* Cesta grande de mimbre o alambre, rellena de tierra o piedra, que se emplea como defensa en fortificaciones, construcciones hidráulicas, etc.:_
Dos de mis diccionarios inglés-finés reconocen la palabra y la explican como "cesta de muro" o "arcón de cimentación", y ambas encajan bien en el contexto. Sin embargo, puede ser que las palabras inglesas sean bastante arcaicos y así no conocidas por los jóvenes de la presente generación.


----------



## DaleC

En estos dias, *gavion* es termino en la ingenieria civil. Encontré con ello (y su etimologia) en los 1980, mientras era yo oficinista en un compañia de ingenieria. De dictionary.reference.com, gabion: 



> A cylindrical wicker basket filled with earth and stones, formerly used in building fortifications.
> A hollow metal cylinder used especially in constructing dams and foundations.
> 
> 
> [French, from Italian gabbione, augmentative of gabbia, _cage_, from Latin cavea.]


 
También http://www.fao.org/ag/esp/revista/9812sp2.htm
(Google: < gaviones construccion > )


----------



## Huarmi

thanks to everyone!  

Huarmi


----------



## Suca

Oil and gas companies often use GABIONS (English) to prevent soil erosion or protect pipelines from moving/slipping by constructing a sort of wall made of rocks that is encased in thick wire. They fill the thick wire encasement with loose rocks, thus not needing to use cement and place it along river banks or hillsides where they are laying pipeline. Sometimes gabions are created in the form of large, tall columns instead of walls. These are generally used near or under bridges for the same objective: to prevent erosion or prevent pipelines from being washed away or damaged by the movement or either water or soil (as in landslides). Four years later but I hope this helps someone in the future.


----------



## Porteño

Suca said:


> Oil and gas companies often use GABIONS (English) to prevent soil erosion or protect pipelines from moving/slipping by constructing a sort of wall made of rocks that is encased in thick wire. They fill the thick wire encasement with loose rocks, thus not needing to use cement and place it along river banks or hillsides where they are laying pipeline. Sometimes gabions are created in the form of large, tall columns instead of walls. These are generally used near or under bridges for the same objective: to prevent erosion or prevent pipelines from being washed away or damaged by the movement or either water or soil (as in landslides). Four years later but I hope this helps someone in the future.



Thanks, it has. I had never come across this word before until the translation I'm currently doing on canal works.


----------



## Kuota

Hi:

Have a look at this link:

http://www.maccaferri-northamerica.com/gabion.aspx

They are the principal manufactures of gabion mats and gabions, both of which may be used for erosion control.

Regards


----------

